# Hi there!



## Annechien (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello,

I'm Annechien and I live in the Netherlands. I'm almost 30 years old (end of November I will turn 30). Since 2003 I'm breeding with Guinea Pigs (long haired) and since 2010 with Mice. My maingoal is to breed variegated, self and satin in black and blue.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello!
My sister has several guinea pigs in Peruvian, Silky, and Texel. I'd love to see pics of yours!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------

